# I received Mike's tapes!!!



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

I am quite excited about it too!!!I have a very positive attitude going into this and am very hopeful it will produce the results I'm hoping for.





















Thanks to all of you for encouraging me to try this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((soon to be non-ibspaniker)))))))







Let us know how you are doing and don't forget to pop in and ask any questions that you may have.Enjoy the journey.....







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

good luck! I'm sure you will really enjoy them and see the benefits. they may not be instantaneous so hang in there!nancy


----------

